# Jaguar XKR Cabrio ´07 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

A very nice Jaguar XKR Cabriolet from 2007 with a little over 35000 kms for having a second life because of incorrect washes and poorly paint polishing sessions.


















After the prep comes the paint correction

Bonnet











































Front Bumper



































Wing



















































Trunk












































































Rear bumper


























Sideway



















































Doors



























































Paint correction finished and the car looks much better.










The interior had several scratches on the leather and some dirt , a light one it´s normal to see more "things".


























During










The interior of the soft top was also ( has in all cabrios we do ) cleaned and protected , a 5050.










Center console had a nick on the leather and it was also repaired , all the wood was cleaned , polished and waxed for protection


















The rear side had some leather flaws that were also repaired.


















Door


















After finished the interior.


























Wheelarches , rimms and all that is related




















































Motor



























Time to show off the Jag




































































































Much better now as it should be :thumb:





























































































































The weather was a little uncertain with light rain and some sun spots , that´s the pics i could take.



























































Regards

Rui


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work, that colour is stunning :argie:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work as always rui. Finish is superb :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely job Rui, the colour is looking much better! I love the supercharged Jags!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic job my friend!!!! :argie:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work mate!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks great:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all Guys and it was a real shame that the weather was so uncertain , i just take some speedy pics outside the studio...

Its great car , i love it :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work Rui, great finish


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mad Ad said:


> Lovely work Rui, great finish


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Flawless.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning flake pop on that.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> Flawless.





colarado red said:


> Stunning flake pop on that.


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Fantastic finish Rui!!I know you personally and i know the way you think about Detailing!You are OCD to the bone spending countless hours on insane little details everything must be perfect RESPECT for that man! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> Fantastic finish Rui!!I know you personally and i know the way you think about Detailing!You are OCD to the bone spending countless hours on insane little details everything must be perfect RESPECT for that man! :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


Thank you man , you know me


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic work buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Really nice job Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> Fantastic work buddy :thumb:





Ebbe J said:


> Really nice job Rui


Thank you Guys and i added some more pics of the work. :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top transformation, coupled with exquisite photgraphy as always Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Top transformation, coupled with exquisite photgraphy as always Rui :thumb:


Thank you Nick , nice to hear from you my friend :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow stunning flake pop Rui:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent job Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SimonBash said:


> Wow stunning flake pop Rui:thumb:





Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent job Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


*Thanks Simon and Mario :thumb:*


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Stuning work, love the colour combo aswell :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> Stuning work, love the colour combo aswell :thumb:


Obrigado Miguel :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jlw41 said:


> Lovely work Rui :thumb:


Thank you mate :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great Work


----------

